# Nissan Leaf driving techniques



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

well Pulse and glide still works, though not as well as on an ICE (especially with a stick shift and a kill switch). But the principles still apply, i.e. minimize braking because regen isn't even close to %100 efficient. If you are above 15mph you can shift to reverse and the leaf will go right into neutral, use eco only when braking, otherwise look at the efficiency map and try to stay at peak efficiency while accelerating, and don't accelerate any more than necessary (i.e. ideally you would glide in neutral without braking to the next stop/obstruction or next acceleration pulse). 

typically low load and rpm are the least efficient modes, and high speed. If traffic allows you can just go slower too at a constant speed, hunt for the best kwh/mi spot.

eco mode is designed for people who don't know how to modify their driving technique and will probably hinder your ability, as above about 3500rpm wide open will get you about %95 efficiency. plus you can more seamlessly coexist with traffic with p&g using heftier pulses when appropriate. And avoid coming to a complete stop (by not over-accelerating in the first place)


----------

